# Skype group



## Barry<3 (Jan 4, 2014)

How many of you have Skype? You guys should make a Skype so we can all talk at the same time. I think it would be kind of cool. :sunglasses:

You guys can add me if you want : Tritopianboy.

I'm a little bit paranoid, so I'm sorry if there's a topic like this. I'm getting used to the site.

Thanks!


----------



## Spoon (Jan 4, 2014)

There's an irc channel that tcod uses to the same effect. I'd recommend checking that out first and seeing how that works before trying to organize a Skype group.

If you have any trouble figuring out how to get irc set up, I can definitely help you out.


----------



## Barry<3 (Jan 4, 2014)

All that seems way too confusing. Thank you though


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 4, 2014)

I think Spoon's point is that we do not see the need to create a Skype group when we have a fully functioning, active IRC channel. I don't see a Skype group getting anywhere at all when IRC is a thousand times better at group chatting.


----------



## sovram (Jan 4, 2014)

Barry<3 said:


> All that seems way too confusing. Thank you though


I know it looks complicated, but that guide is very straightforward, so you should give it a shot if you are interested in chatting with us.


----------

